# Not sure which med to use- bloated swordtail



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi I haven't been here a while but looking for some extra input... Recently I set up a new tank and took in some fish an acquaintance of my husband had to get rid of. Most of them look healthy. Two are swordtails- the male has pale areas on lip and top of head looks like faded color or worn-off scales. I thought at first this was just due to age? -the skin does not look fuzzy. Fin edges a bit ragged, otherwise seems okay.The female looks bloated and lies on the bottom of the tank. I have been doing partial wc every morning since I brought them home -it's been 5 days now. After the wc the female sword swims around for a while- seems to take her a lot of effort- and then lies on the bottom again for the rest of the day.

Tested the water multiple times over the past days- 0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrite, 20ppm Nitrate, ph is 7.5 and temp 76°

Female also looks like one of her gills is lumpy/swollen (it sticks out) and today I thought I saw pale stringy poo but not sure- since she is lying down hard to see. I have only fed them once - yesterday- cooked peas- they did not eat while I was watching but later the food had disappeared. I do have snails in the tank, so not sure if the fish ate it.

The fish is not young- prior owner said he'd had her 2 or 3 years, maybe 4. I don't know if she is just constipated, or has a parasite or (looking at the symptoms on the male as well) maybe a bacterial disease. I have some meds on hand I would like to try treating her because it is getting distressing to look at a fish that just lies on the ground. 

My first thought is to try feeding peas after another day of fasting, or garlic-soaked food. I thought next to try epsom salt bath for the bloat. Also have on hand which I think might be applicable Kanaplex, Prazipro, Furan-2, Tetracycline and General Cure which contains Metronidazole and Praziquantel, and Levamisole powder. Also have potassium permangenate but I've never used it yet. I don't want to just throw a bunch of meds at a fish which is already stressed out by a move- so I have held off doing anything yet 

If anyone can help me with an idea what's wrong with the fish and which medicine could help it, I appreciate it, thanks. Also should I isolate it for treatment? It's with the other swordtail, two lamp-eye tetras and three serpae tetras in a 20gal right now. Cycled and filtered, with live plants and low lighting. It's temporary housing I'm planning on moving the tetras into my larger established tank soon. Not going to set up another QT tank but if meds would stress out the other fish which look fine right now (tetras), I can treat this one in a 5gal bucket w/sponge filter and heater. Thanks


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well I fed peas this morning and she ate quite a bit. I'm thinking of giving her a salt bath later in the day, and offering garlic-soaked food tomorrow. I do see pale stringy poo on the bottom of the tank, so after seeing what effect the bath has, will dose the tank with anti-parasitic meds. Just have to decide which one is best, or won't kill the snails. Not that I care so much about mts, I just don't want an ammonia spike if they all die in the tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Metro & Prazi sound like your best bets.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks, I'm going to try that.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I no longer think the fish has bloat. I feel kind of silly about it, actually. Finally found photos of the same kind of swordtail, and realize the females are all so plump. Mine looks a bit slimmer now. Also realize her tail (and the male's) are a bit frayed probably because the tetras nip- I've seen them do it now. She looks a bit more slender now. I still don't know why always on the ground. 

Well fasting for several days and eating peas did her no harm, she seemed to take the salt baths well so I hope that did not stress her out too much. 

I am undecided if I should go ahead with the parasite treatment. Not absolutely sure if the poo I saw was abnormal, not sure if that ailment would make her lie on the ground so much- could it just be fear, or swim bladder issue. I don't want to stress her more with unnecessary meds but the one I was thinking of using doses in the tank, so that wouldn't be too hard on her... ?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, try a water change and see what happens.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

She's okay now! I forgot to update. 

Turns out she was terrorized by the serpae tetras in the tank. I just never saw them actually nipping her, but I suspect it was happening. Day after I moved them into another tank she started moving around more, and now acts normal. Eats well and using all areas of the tank. Glad I didn't jump too quick to using meds.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

YAY! I love a happy ending.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Me too!
Thanks for your suggestions, btw.


----------

